# Snowblower carb not getting gas



## Kevin W. (Feb 9, 2011)

I have this snowblower, but have fuel problem(not getting gas) Line to carb. is ok, I prime i hear air and feel a small pinhole on carb. is this normal?? Starts up right away w/ starting fluid. Just can't keep it running.
Snowblower
Snowking Wizard Snowthrower 22"
Tecumseh engine 5hp. 6sp.
Model# HSSK50 67375S
Serial# 5001091761087code 8255
Family VTP195U1G1RC


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Drain the carb bowl and see if a bunch of crud comes out. Could be clogged jets.


----------

